# Long & McQuade to open in London



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

This morning I went to a local shop called Matt's Music to buy some strings. I was a quite surprised when the saleperson informed me Long & McQuade has bought them out. They will be opening in January. Alway's kind of wondered why they never had a store here in London. I can think of 1 or 2 other shops here in town that will poop their pants when they hear this news.

GC....If this is in the wrong area feel free to move it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Doesn't London have the rep for the lamest music stores? If so, you are right, they will crap their pants.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Doesn't London have the rep for the lamest music stores? If so, you are right, they will crap their pants.


You are correct sir!


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

THe Big Orange Machine marches on.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The last time I was in Walters Music (Masonville) I was pretty disappointed. The staff was surly and the selection scant. When I enquired about Dava picks I was told dismissively that they don't carry gimmicks. I haven't been back, in part because of that, and in part because I dislike large malls in general.

Belaire (Richmond and Fanshawe) was noted for having staff who would ignore customers entirely but last time I was in there the service was very good, and for a small shop the guitar related selection was approaching okay, better than in the past I thought, though hardly anything to get excited about.

Bellone's (York, east of Richmond) was great 30 years ago and was very supportive of up and coming bands, providing us with tons of stuff inexpensively. That changed and I never went back. It's still in business as far as I know so maybe it was just me and maybe I should give it a visit.

The London Guitar Shop (Richmond, north of York) sometimes has some cool stuff, and someone there tries to keep some nice acoustics in stock, plus they have more parts than the other stores. I have a soft spot for them as it's where I first saw a Beneteau flattop, about 1994, when the shop was upstairs.

I haven't been in Matt's for years. Wasn't it called something else once? I simply don't usually have any other reason to go further than the London Guitar Shop. Maybe I should have anyway.

It doesn't break my heart to see L&M take over a store. L&M has been exceedingly good to me over the years. I do hope they keep the good things about Matt's though. I use the Stratford L&M a lot.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Yorkville is the supplier to all music stores for many brands in Canada (epiphone, Gibson and LOTS) more, so they have the relationship with many music stores. That, and Jack Long being such a gentleman, they don't just start stores everywhere. From what I heard, L&M will often buy them out at their own request. The biggest difference I've noticed is a huge drop in prices and an increase in selection... as well as me feeling more at ease as a customer, knowing that their policies are reasonable and in my favour.
I've visited a couple small music shops that "sold out" to L&M and the previous owners and employees are still there and were so glad that they did so.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It would probably kill most or all the music stores locally, but I wish we had one here.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bcmatt said:


> Yorkville is the supplier to all music stores for many brands in Canada (epiphone, Gibson and LOTS) more, so they have the relationship with many music stores. That, and Jack Long being such a gentleman, they don't just start stores everywhere. From what I heard, L&M will often buy them out at their own request. The biggest difference I've noticed is a huge drop in prices and an increase in selection... as well as me feeling more at ease as a customer, knowing that their policies are reasonable and in my favour.
> I've visited a couple small music shops that "sold out" to L&M and the previous owners and employees are still there and were so glad that they did so.


This may be true on many cases, but there are some brands they don't carry, so it helps to have other music stores around.
Here we do have one other store that I can check for stuff L&M doesn't carry, and get decent prices.
And another that sometimes is okay and sometimes is not.
But that's better than a lot of places.
I'll still think about their one location as Mother's Music.
Force of habit I guess.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Good news I think, it's always good to have choice and I've done quite a bit of business with the guys in Stratford over the years. The one downside for me is that there's usually no wiggle room in there prices. If stuff's on sale it's usually pretty well priced but if it's not then the price is what you see.

I'm surprised Mooh had a bad experience at Walters. Glen and his staff have always treated me very well and once you build up a rapport there are definitely good deals to be had. They're also getting better stuff in now that they've picked up Fender. Hope to see more new lines in there soon. Also a big plus that Eric (lance) now works out of there. It doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Good news I think, it's always good to have choice and I've done quite a bit of business with the guys in Stratford over the years. The one downside for me is that there's usually no wiggle room in there prices. If stuff's on sale it's usually pretty well priced but if it's not then the price is what you see.
> 
> I'm surprised Mooh had a bad experience at Walters. Glen and his staff have always treated me very well and once you build up a rapport there are definitely good deals to be had. They're also getting better stuff in now that they've picked up Fender. Hope to see more new lines in there soon. Also a big plus that Eric (lance) now works out of there. It doesn't get much better than that.


When Walters relocated to a new storefront within the Masonville Mall it was considerably worse when I visited. Maybe that has changed and I'm more than willing to give it another chance. In their old location they *WERE* good and I once did get a decent LaPatrie there, and they would cut a deal when it was fair, but after they moved I couldn't believe the difference. Hope that has changed for the better. Was Glen the manager or owner? I remember him as being very good but I never saw him in the new location the times I visited.

I don't live in London so considerable time passes between visits to these places.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Glen is and was then the manager. They also had Mike and Rob back then and both were awesome to deal with. I think since they've moved they've gone through quite a few staff and you probably just hit a bad one. The group there right now are great. Glen, Sean, and Eric are standouts. I only deal with Glen though, I've known him since they first came to London and were located on the southside down near the 401.




Mooh said:


> When Walters relocated to a new storefront within the Masonville Mall it was considerably worse when I visited. Maybe that has changed and I'm more than willing to give it another chance. In their old location they *WERE* good and I once did get a decent LaPatrie there, and they would cut a deal when it was fair, but after they moved I couldn't believe the difference. Hope that has changed for the better. Was Glen the manager or owner? I remember him as being very good but I never saw him in the new location the times I visited.
> 
> I don't live in London so considerable time passes between visits to these places.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

They bought the MusicStop chain in Halifax/Dartmouth about 4 years ago as well. The other biggest player in the music gear business (Buckley's) went under shortly after (I don't think it was the only reason but not likely something that helped).


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes it's going to be tough for the other stores. Belaire had 4 locations that I can think of but I suspect L&M will close 1 or 2 of them. The other locals are John Bellones and Walters. Walters will likely tough it out thanks to location and mall traffic and also a willingness to be competitive. Not at all sure about Bellones though.



smorgdonkey said:


> They bought the MusicStop chain in Halifax/Dartmouth about 4 years ago as well. The other biggest player in the music gear business (Buckley's) went under shortly after (I don't think it was the only reason but not likely something that helped).


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

davetcan said:


> Yes it's going to be tough for the other stores.


One of the factors that had to affect Buckley's was that Long & McQuade would EAT their school band business and the fact that you could walk in to look at guitars or whatever and there would be 2 19-20 something year old kids there surfing the net and never even speak to you. It was the final straw for 'pushing' me out the door and going somewhere else.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Mooh said:


> ... I haven't been in Matt's for years. Wasn't it called something else once? ... It doesn't break my heart to see L&M take over a store. L&M has been exceedingly good to me over the years. I do hope they keep the good things about Matt's though. I use the Stratford L&M a lot.


Matt's used to be called Music Mart first time I was shopping there (80's). I also like L&M, used Stratford quite a bit. Couple of times they found me a piece of gear in another store (even Western Canada) and it wasn't a problem to bring it for me to Stratford. I think they will open in a new location; Matt's seems a bit small. We'll see ...


----------



## MikeVanStrat57 (Nov 12, 2009)

I purchased my gently used '57 RI HR Strat from L&M in Stratford that was sitting in L&M inventory in Vancouver. It was shipped to Stratford at no additional cost to me and the selling price was $1500 less than the Fender published list price.

I also tried to purchase a tweed Blues Jr. with the Jensen Speaker (used). It was shipped from Moncton but..they shipped the wrong one (no Jensen), so no purchase, and no problem.

It's too bad their nationwide inventory was not publically accessible, but if you tell them what you are looking for, they are happy to search.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

YaReMi said:


> Matt's used to be called Music Mart first time I was shopping there (80's). I also like L&M, used Stratford quite a bit. Couple of times they found me a piece of gear in another store (even Western Canada) and it wasn't a problem to bring it for me to Stratford. I think they will open in a new location; Matt's seems a bit small. We'll see ...


Right. I thought the name had changed. I won't likely get to London again until the new year, but it's certain I'll check out the new L&M. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Mooh! Just an FYI but Walters now carries Dava picks, LOL.



Mooh said:


> The last time I was in Walters Music (Masonville) I was pretty disappointed. The staff was surly and the selection scant. When I enquired about Dava picks I was told dismissively that they don't carry gimmicks. I haven't been back, in part because of that, and in part because I dislike large malls in general.


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Dave! Mario said you were tearing it up bigtime last Friday night. Sorry I couldn't make the show. He said you were really on fire.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

We did have a good show. "on fire" might be pushing it a bit but I appreciate the compliment, LOL. I will say that both EBMM's sounded terrific.



Lance Romance said:


> Thanks Dave! Mario said you were tearing it up bigtime last Friday night. Sorry I couldn't make the show. He said you were really on fire.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Hey Mooh! Just an FYI but Walters now carries Dava picks, LOL.


 I was there on Saturday, but they already lost my Dava business to Elderly and I'm well stocked. The place was a zoo of course, being so close to Christmas.

Also slipped by Matt's music to check out keyboards. They have tons of keys, drums, and a decent selection of amps. L&M will fix the guitar selection in a hurry I suspect.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## LhMcG (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey guys, I was just in Matts on the weekend and heard about this!! Wow!L&McQ also bought the bellair stores btw... Just testing the Market right now...I'm guessing to decide whereto open a megastore... I'm guessing one likely erea could be Maisonville ? Which would likely kill Walters ?!Not sure if this would kill balones or not, if so it might take a while, but it will tighten up their prices for sure!!

I bought my first amp at Music Mart back in the late 80's and always liked that shop...They called me Nuno all the time cause they really thought I looked like Nuno Bettencourt lol

Years later I was in a band with the guitar salesman from Balones (who is no longer there) and only really delt with them for those years...

More recently had started checking out downtown Bellair, realized a friend from school had been working there. Good place for lots of miss.parts, and always liked that they have Jacksons, and Music Man guitars! Never too sure about their staff though...not very approachable....

Also in the last few years I've started shopping at Matts, a few of the guys in there are pretty coolto deal with..and they carry PRS !! And recently Vox line!

My biggest purchase recently was a new PRS, which I had to go to L&McQ in missisauga to get the one I wanted..Got a good price on it, and when there was a tuning issue with it their repair guy spent time talking to PRS and trying their suggestions and ended up fixing it!! However I've never delt with a bigger idiot of a salesman, and would absolutely never deal with him again.. Total loser to me, and then to my wife when she had to drive all the way back there to drop off my brand new guitar for repair work and basically laughed when she said we were told they would give me a loaner while it got fixed..and said loudly to other workers that I must have broke it because I had messed with the FloydRose while changing string gauges..um ya, how else do you do that???I hope they never employ anyone like that in London!!

Should be interesting to see what happens here in the next while!!It will be cool to have a megaguitarstore to tire kick at but I do hate to see the little guys suffer :.(


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Satisfaction guaranteed and money back exchange. Knowledgable buyers will get sick of paying new prices for used gear. That is what goes on at my local store. Every time I am in there someone is bringing something back and right back on the shelf it goes. Two or three guys do that with the new amp you are about to buy and low and behold really that amp has been beat on in someones basement for months.

OW I really like watching all the 13 year old rockstars beating on that $4000 dollar Gibson that someone might be interested in.

Enjoy I am done with them.


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

I can echo this statement about Walters. I went in a couple of weeks ago looking for an ES-335 style Guitar. I was being served by one of the younger sales staff when the Manager stepped in and asked what I was looking for. I told him that I was looking for an ES-335 style Guitar. He folded his arms and said "no we have nothing like that and won't be getting anything in like that". The week before I bought a G&L of the same Gentlemen. I haven't been back since. I do like the London Guitar Shop on Richmond St. The guy's there are always very helpful.


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

One thing I've always loved about the English language is how easily it is used for the concealment of truth. I read Wileys post and was struck with two things. Walters is not a Gibson dealer and will never be with L&M opening up. So yes, they have no 335s and will not be getting any. I was also struck by the thought that if you reversed the names of the two businesses mentioned it would more accurately reflect my PERSONAL experiences dealing with both shops. I've never been able to get the LGS guys to even acknowledge my existence in the 8-9 times I've been in over the past couple of years. I went in once looking for a MESA Transatlantic 30 amp, before they were shipping. After getting no real help gave the guy my card with a note on the back saying "wants to buy Transatlantic 30 when they come in". Months pass, TA30s come and go, and not even a phone call on a guaranteed $2000 sale. Glutton for punishment, went in months later looking for a Taylor GS Mini. Twenty minutes of ignore later I asked one of the guys if they were getting any. "Yeah, maybe next month or the month after". Not, "can I get your name and I'll call you as soon as I get some in". Drove to Toronto and bought one from Twelfth Fret.
Interesting way of doing business. I won't miss them at all.


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

Lance Romance said:


> One thing I've always loved about the English language is how easily it is used for the concealment of truth. I read Wileys post and was struck with two things. Walters is not a Gibson dealer and will never be with L&M opening up. So yes, they have no 335s and will not be getting any. I was also struck by the thought that if you reversed the names of the two businesses mentioned it would more accurately reflect my PERSONAL experiences dealing with both shops. I've never been able to get the LGS guys to even acknowledge my existence in the 8-9 times I've been in over the past couple of years. I went in once looking for a MESA Transatlantic 30 amp, before they were shipping. After getting no real help gave the guy my card with a note on the back saying "wants to buy Transatlantic 30 when they come in". Months pass, TA30s come and go, and not even a phone call on a guaranteed $2000 sale. Glutton for punishment, went in months later looking for a Taylor GS Mini. Twenty minutes of ignore later I asked one of the guys if they were getting any. "Yeah, maybe next month or the month after". Not, "can I get your name and I'll call you as soon as I get some in". Drove to Toronto and bought one from Twelfth Fret.
> Interesting way of doing business. I won't miss them at all.


If you read my post you might have noticed I said ES 335 style Guitar. I wasn't looking for a Gibson.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

But if the store is known for being a Fender dealer, wouldn't it make more sense to go to a store more likely to carry brands that make ES-335 style guitars? I don't mean this as a dig in any way, it just strikes me as a little odd .

I'm curious to see how all the stores handle the change. Hopefully the stores will help out the local music scene a bit more too..


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

L&M is owned by Yorkville Sound which is the Canadian distributor for all Gibson products. When you walk into the store in Toronto and look to the left, you see a wall of Epiphones and Gibsons. 



Budda said:


> But if the store is known for being a Fender dealer, wouldn't it make more sense to go to a store more likely to carry brands that make ES-335 style guitars? I don't mean this as a dig in any way, it just strikes me as a little odd .
> 
> I'm curious to see how all the stores handle the change. Hopefully the stores will help out the local music scene a bit more too..


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

See what I mean about the language. You are correct, I did not catch the "style" word. A thousand pardons.
What has always made me pause is why in a town with a population with tons of young people, monied young professionals, old money, and back in the 70s and 80s one of the most happening live music towns in Canada, the overall caliber of the music retail and support scene isn't better? I know live music is suffering everywhere, but I'm beginning to understand why people are shopping online (shudder) or driving elsewhere. I firmly believe in supporting my local music store; without them the "Guitar Center-ization" of North America is frighteningly close. Unfortunately, my numerous experiences with L&M over the years promise nothing other than more of the same. They have lots of lines, but their staff with rare exception is pretty poor. Whatever happened to customer service?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Why don't you apply, LOL.

Hey Wiley, what G&L did you buy from Walters? They don't sell G&L either so I assume it was used.




Lance Romance said:


> See what I mean about the language. You are correct, I did not catch the "style" word. A thousand pardons.
> What has always made me pause is why in a town with a population with tons of young people, monied young professionals, old money, and back in the 70s and 80s one of the most happening live music towns in Canada, the overall caliber of the music retail and support scene isn't better? I know live music is suffering everywhere, but I'm beginning to understand why people are shopping online (shudder) or driving elsewhere. I firmly believe in supporting my local music store; without them the "Guitar Center-ization" of North America is frighteningly close. Unfortunately, my numerous experiences with L&M over the years promise nothing other than more of the same. They have lots of lines, but their staff with rare exception is pretty poor. Whatever happened to customer service?


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Anyone know if L&M has a decent selection of lefties? Never been in their stores but I am willing to bet the selection is very limited as in most others (low end epi ,squires etc.). In my case as I scan my room, every guitar I own was bought online, sight unseen with the exception of my strat which was bought at bellones back around 1980 but it had to be ordered. That being said I have yet to get a bad deal - touch wood. When there is a decent deal online there are no shortage of bidders!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It's hard to tell what L&M has in store by the website.
I've done all kinds of business with them, but I haven't been in one of their stores since around '03.
When I ordered my Charvel, they only showed one on the site.
It's a good thing that I phoned after checking the availability, because the store had several, none of them listed on the website.
You can call any of the stores and they can do a nation wide search for what you are looking for.

I don't envy you lefties, it must be tough to find anything.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

rockinbluesfan said:


> Anyone know if L&M has a decent selection of lefties?


Haven't noticed. The only store in the area that has sympathy for lefties is Folkway Music in Guelph. L&M will get almost anything you want but they won't necessarily stock it. It also depends on the store, the size, the inclination of the person who stocks, the demand, and every other marketing issue. In general I find L&M quite eager to please, so I would at least enquire and give them a chance to serve you. My experience is they willingly get stuff in on spec with no commitment to buy.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

You always have thirty days to return no?


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

NGroeneveld said:


> You always have thirty days to return no?


Yes, L&M's return policy is quite generous compared to a lot of other stores.


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks - will check them out once they get settled in London.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyone check them out yet? Do they have any L&M stock yet? Maybe I'll take a drive there at lunch and report back


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Well they are in the middle of switching over stock it looks like, lots of Gibsons on the wall, but the rest of the store looked just like Matt's.

I also stopped in at Bellones and noticed they don't have ANY Gibsons anymore. I wonder if Yorkville redirected all Gibson stock?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Toogy said:


> Well they are in the middle of switching over stock it looks like, lots of Gibsons on the wall, but the rest of the store looked just like Matt's.
> 
> I also stopped in at Bellones and noticed they don't have ANY Gibsons anymore. I wonder if Yorkville redirected all Gibson stock?


*Unsubstantiated rumour alert.* I heard a story from the local mom'n'pop that Bellone's and L&M had a gentleman's agreement regarding territory, ie L&M would stay away under some sort of conditions agreed between them. Apparently, according to my source, that agreement no longer stands, though there may I suppose be some other sort of agreement. Regardless, the consumer here will be the winner.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

